# Spec V with wheels and springs



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

can somebody host them for me?


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

http://gallery.thevboard.com/users/YellowSpec-V2003/front.JPG


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Does it have any rubbage?? Looks really low.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Bach42T said:


>


That's funny as hell!!!


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

nope not rubbage at all...rides great!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

LOL, nice one Bach. I like this one too..


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

was working yesterday....imagestation sucks


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.502streetscene.net/forum/showthread.php?t=15339

will that work?


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

It looks like you have to be a member or something when you click on it. Do you have a Cardomain page?? It's a nice server whore for us to use to post pics here.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

:thumbup: 









heres a little tip for everyone 
free img hosts ::
photobucket.com 
ImageShack


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Bach42T said:


> It looks like you have to be a member or something when you click on it. Do you have a Cardomain page?? It's a nice server whore for us to use to post pics here.



yea I do but it needs to be updated...


----------

